# Help needed with GSD training.



## napstah (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello
I need help with my GSD, He is obedient up until he sees another dog and then there is the pulling and not listening to my commands like i don't even exist. I can barely hold him as he is 11 months old. Any suggestions or should i send him to a trainer.
Thanks


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't send him to the trainer, take him to the trainer. You'll have to learn just as much as he does. Make sure you go to someone who understands strong dogs. Just offering him a treat whenever he sees another dog won't do much. My boy didn't get to play with other dogs so wanted to meet and greet. He would get frustrated by not being allowed to. I took classes with him and let the instructor know what I wanted. He already knew the basic commands. We needed to practice him being near other dogs calmly, not expecting to play or get close to them. In my case I spent the entire first class and part of the second saying ," look at me, look at me" and rewarding any glace I got, even if it meant getting in the way between him and his line of sight with the other dogs. 

When on walks he wears a prong collar and we just calmly cross the street and walk on by. I don't stop or make a big deal about it. He is three now, and much better. Sometimes I reward a good pass-by with a chance to sit and watch the other dog from a distance, if he is calm. Basically he is just curious about the other dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

How long have you had the dog and did you spend anytime training him??? Your dog sounds like a pretty typically untrained dog. That's not a criticism just an observation. You did need to be able to walk him first. Best done in area free of distractions.
When you can do that well ... then you could focus on the other dog thing. 

Have a look here for suggestions. : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Got more that's a start. 

If you do want to send him to a "Board and Train" ... nothing wrong with that, they will do the heavy lifting and transfer what they do to you. If you give your location ... City and State ... someone here my have local recommendations. 


Welcome aboard.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He isn't listening to you. Don't do board and train. They will train him, send him back home and he still won't pay attention to you. You need to learn how to handle him yourself. You want to build a bond and a connection. Find a good trainer locally.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Obedience is or is not. It isn't a negotiation.
If your dog listens except or until you need to stop lying to yourself. Go back to basics. Sit stay come.
Send your dog away? I wouldnt but if thats your deal make sure you research and check references. Some real horror stories.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Wow! He looks identical to my show line!


----------

